# Outwell coolbox 12v cable - help!



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Our 2yr old Outwell 24litre cool box has 2 cables - one with a 3pin plug which is still working fine, and one 12v to plug into the cigar-type socket - very useful in the car and when driving.

Trouble is the 12v one has gone haywire 8O After working fine for ages it then reversed so when the box was switched to cool things down it heated up the contents and vice versa :evil: 

then it stopped working altogether  

The 3pin one still works as intended so it's obviously something in the 12v cable - isn't it? Same happened whether in car or van.

But I can't see where to get a replacement cable. The shop we got it from only does the full caboodle and weren't interested as it's out of guarantee. Any suggestions from you lovely campers?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can you post a close-up picture of the plug and/or socket?

It may be something standard.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

muggers said:


> Trouble is the 12v one has gone haywire 8O After working fine for ages it then reversed so when the box was switched to cool things down it heated up the contents and vice versa :evil:
> 
> then it stopped working altogether


Hi

your coolbox works using the Peltier Thermoelectric effect  , the cooling effect can be reversed and a heating effect produced by changing the polarity over of the 12v input to the cooler, there is usually a switch on the coolbox to choose which action you require. If there is no switch , as on my coolbox, then the plug van be inserted either way into the socket ... one way it cools the other it heats ... so I think that you may have managed to push the 12v plug into the coolbox the wrong way around.

If that is not the case then if you know how to use a multimeter you should be able to test the 12v cable for continuity and polarity ... if not then try some of the other dealers in your area ...maybe one of them will be more help than the place you bought it at :roll: ( P.S. please don't mess with the mains cable if you do not understand electrics ...as 240v is dangerous :wink: )

Outwell Dealers near you <<<

Mike


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for such a quick response  

There is a switch on the box lid to reverse hot/cold and it works fine with the 3 pin cable. The 12v connection is very simple, just the standard plug-in to the 12v socket (all connections were intact) and the same little 2pin that fits the socket on the box lid. Alas OH chucked the dud cable as he's paranoid about electrics that don't work  

Thanks for the link to Outwell's website- they weren't coming up on Google. I see they're Danish! Also the stockists in Scotland, alas not that close to us but worth a trip to collect if they tell me on the phone they've got one.

Watch this space - and keep cool :wink:


----------



## peteyboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Did you manage to find a stockist for the 12v cable? I cleverly left mine in the car when I traded it in  and am also having trouble finding a replacement


----------

